# New owners for North American Archery Group



## ballistic bob (Nov 28, 2002)

I found this on MSN Money today.

Escalade Sports To Acquire North American Archery Group
May 12, 2003 12:42:00 PM ET

EVANSVILLE, Ind., May 12 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- Escalade Sports, a wholly owned subsidiary of Escalade, Incorporated ESCA, announced the acquisition of substantially all the assets of North American Archery Group, LLC (NAAG), Gainesville, FL, subject to final approval by the bankruptcy court on or about June 6, 2003. NAAG is a manufacturer of premium archery equipment specializing in an exclusive line of compound bows, traditional re-curve bows, long bows, youth bows, cross bows, archery accessories and arrow components. Products are sold under strong brand names that include Fred Bear, Jennings, Golden Eagle, Brave, and Satellite Archery. 

Bill Reed, President of Escalade, Inc. was quoted as saying: "The combination of the intellectual property of NAAG with the marketing strength of Escalade Sports will have positive results in the current year. We expect this acquisition to add between 12 and 14 million in annual sales and be accretive to earnings in the current year. This addition strengthens our already strong position in the archery market place." 

NAAG is currently under Chapter 11 bankruptcy protection and Escalade Sports has filed an asset purchase agreement with the court offering 4.8 million dollars in cash and the assumption of roughly 6.3 million dollars in existing NAAG debt. The transaction will be funded through existing lines of credit held by Escalade, Inc. with Bank One Indiana, N.A. 

Assets being acquired include accounts receivable; inventory; property, plant and equipment; and intellectual property. The property plant, and equipment is comprised of land, buildings, and production equipment located in Gainesville, FL, used in the manufacture of NAAG's current product line. Escalade Sports expects to utilize these assets in the present location for the same general purpose they are currently utilized by NAAG. 

Fred Bear, the founder of NAAG and the most recognized name in archery, is just one of the world recognized brand names in NAAG's intellectual property portfolio. The "Fred Bear" name is synonymous with innovative and creative technologies such as the compression molded limbs and single cam bows -- both developed by NAAG. Escalade Sports will continue the "Fred Bear" tradition of leading the industry through innovation and manufacturing excellence -- a legacy of craftsmanship that is evident in every bow produced. 

Dan Messmer, President of Escalade Sports stated, "The strength of the intellectual property accompanied with strong brands such as Fred Bear enables us to expand our distribution. The NAAG product line, innovations, patents and brands complement our strong position as a quality manufacturer, importer and distributor of sporting goods products."


----------



## Xringer (May 2, 2003)

*XI archery*

XI Archery was Escalade sports.
Hope they can get Bear in the Black.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

other notable brands is STIGA-the famous swedish table tennis manufacturer-escalade makes the STIGA tables for the North American Market.


----------



## VAREBEL (Jan 5, 2003)

i hope n.a.a.g. doesn't end up like xi archery.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*NAAG*

It has to be approved!!!!! Is not yet. Escalade is not known for its longevity of holding on to companies.....Got to do something with its line of bows.....and have a projected plan. they are not going to get their money back for years......and probablytake 4-5 years to make a profit. 35 bow companies.....I could see this coming the first chapter 11 last year.


----------



## Hanks Archery (Mar 19, 2003)

Has anyone heard anything else regarding this. I own a small archery shop and sell alot of N.A.A.G. bows through my distributor and I have yet to hear anything new. Thanks, Hank


----------



## npk (Mar 3, 2003)

*Has Escalade put NAAG back to action?*

Has Escalade put NAAG back to action?

Have a problem with a GE bow and could not get response from them.....


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Escalade Sports*

I had a problem with a Bear Recurve covered under warranty....the customer service personnel was obnoxious, demeaning and down right ugly and unsensitive to my complaint and said it was not their problem. She also said that they no longer had a pro staf or a advisory staff and would not honor any warranty from the previous owners......I talked to the rep......he took care of this problem and another gal called me and said she would take care of it......we will see......so far I am not impressed!!!!


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

I was told they want them patents that are with them names.


----------



## Hanks Archery (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: Has Escalade put NAAG back to action?*



npk said:


> *Has Escalade put NAAG back to action?
> 
> Have a problem with a GE bow and could not get response from them..... *


I have not had any problems with them honoring warranties or anything else. I deal with them indirectly through my distributor, Pape's Inc. So far for me the transition has been smooth. I would recommend contacting your local pro-shop and see what they can do for you through their disributor or rep. Let me know what comes of it. Good Shooting, Frank


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i waited almost 7 weeks for a drawlength module from my dealer. was told by a CS rep that they had plenty on the shelf. ordered another for my dad's bow.....still waiting for that one too...so far its been 3 weeks.

had another issue with customer service, and now i shoot a whole other brand because they helped out and were willing to talk with me, and im a 'nobody'......makes ya more happy to change when someone listens to you.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Customer service*

CS should be just that........not insulting or giving out bad info......not bashing just telling it how it is.........maybe it should be Customer Disservice!!!!!


----------

